# Why is milk so bad while cutting?



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Everyone spouts the same advice that milk is bad when you're trying to lose fat due to the sugars in it. On the surface this seems to make sense but after looking at it's GI rating it is actually much lower on the scale than oats or sweet potato which many people seem to think are ideal carbs for dieting. Skimmed milk-32 Oats-48 Sweet Potato-52 :confused1:

What's going on here? Are these people just misguided or am I missing some important aspect that negates the GI rating? btw I've been cutting for 2 weeks now and I'm still drinking 2.2 litres of skimmed milk each day. Lost 8lbs so far on an 800cal deficit.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Dont think its a case of if your cutting mate.

Milk is no good if your running some form of Keto diet as the sugars will throw you out of ketosis.

That being said, if you running on 800cal deficit, your going to be losing weight whether you drink milk or not, providing the milk is part of your macros.

I dont claim to be an expert tho so if im wrong, im sure someone will come and say.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I totally agree with you about drinking milk whilst on a keto diet. Obviously it would mess things up.

However, I'm talking about when people post their diets up and if they say they're drinking milk then the usual response is "Replace the milk with some good carbs like oats. Milk is full of sugar".

But based on the actual GI ratings milk sugars are actually a much better carb to be consuming as they won't spike insulin levels as much. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

ahh, dont know then mate, cant recall any posts like that, but tend to stay out the diet ones now, too many people not wanting to do the hard work for themselves.

Hope you get the answer you want mate.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

milk is for baby cows.... 

for me....milk bloats the **** out of me. it makes my stomach swell and my skin look like leather. that's my personal experience with it


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

coflex said:


> milk is for baby cows....
> 
> for me....milk bloats the **** out of me. it makes my stomach swell and my skin look like leather. that's my personal experience with it


that makes two of us then and for me I would include whey too, my next step is to try Humapro


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

When you say it bloats you, do you mean just your stomach get distended or do you actually carry more water under the skin?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

me personally I feel heavy uncomfortable and massive, like wearing one massive chicken fillet under my t-shirt on my stomach. lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> me personally I feel heavy uncomfortable and massive, like wearing one massive chicken fillet under my t-shirt on my stomach. lol


lmfao

I've never actually worn a chicken fillet so I still have no idea what you mean!

I think you're trying to say it's just your stomach that gets bigger right? You don't actually hold more water you just feel like you're pregnant?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

yes, feel very inflated uncomfortable and big, can't tell about skin thickness


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

why, do you think I have a reaction to something else?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

and if the milk is hot, then, makes me sick and just the smell of hot milk makes me like want to vomit


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> why, do you think I have a reaction to something else?


I don't know mate wouldn't like to say, I'm certainly no expert.

I just want to know what everyone talks about when they say milk makes them bloated. I've never experienced this myself.

If I had to guess though I'd say you're probably lactose intolerant. I could be wrong though.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Just found this:

*When lactose is not digested, it remains in the intestines exerting osmotic effects. Osmotic pressure draws fluids and salts into the gut which moves rapidly towards the large intestines. This increased level of fluid and salts in the colon helps the bacteria to ferment lactose into short-chain fatty acids (SCFA), Carbon Dioxide (CO2), Methane (CH4), Hydrogen (H2) and Hydrogen Sulphide (H2S), the odour associated with flatulence.*

*
*

*
The fermentation of lactose leads to the typical symptoms associated with lactose intolerance. The classical symptoms are abdominal bloating, cramping pain and flatulence.*

It seems the bloating people describe is literally due to gases building up in the gut which makes it grow thus giving you the pregnant look.

Does this describe what happens to you?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought it was because milk as well as other forms of dairy arnt tolerated so well by most people.

I heard of these elimination programs where you dont consume a food for several months to find out if you do have an intolerance to it. If you dont suffer from an intolerance then drink away. Or maybe milk sugars are similar to fructose where they just get deposited to the fat cells first.

Anabolik, if you dont mind me asking do you wax?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Bish83 said:


> I thought it was because milk as well as other forms of dairy arnt tolerated so well by most people.
> 
> I heard of these elimination programs where you dont consume a food for several months to find out if you do have an intolerance to it. If you dont suffer from an intolerance then drink away. Or maybe milk sugars are similar to fructose where they just get deposited to the fat cells first.
> 
> Anabolik, if you dont mind me asking do you wax?


Yea I think some people are just unlucky in that respect. I've been drinking litres of milk a day for nearly a year now and I feel perfectly fine.

No I don't wax.

I think I shaved my stomach/chest for my avi photo. Not a proper shave just with clippers. Wasn't really hairy back then anyway (taken about 4 months ago) but since I started my cycle I've developed quite a hairy chest. It's scary really! lol


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know its a fashion to be bare skinned and your not really asking for an opinion or care for one and im sort of taking the liberty here, but id say leave the rug on.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Bish83 said:


> but id say leave the rug on.


hahaha


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

To be honest I'm not a huge fan of shaving myself but I like to do it just so I can see the muscle definition a bit better. I'm cutting now too so I want to be able to see where the lines are coming through so I can gauge progress easier.

I want to see that groove where the pecs meet in the middle then I'll be happy.

I might let it grow out once I've got to where I want to be.


----------

